#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  Google's New Upgraded Google My Business Profile Program.

## Bhavya

It's reported that Google is launching a new upgraded Google My Business profile program which is in the testing phase now. This new service program of Google provides businesses to upgrade their Google My Business account to a $50/month plan that would foster a refund guarantee and feature a green icon signifying that the business was Guaranteed by Google. Check out the following link to learn more about this new GMB profile program: https://bit.ly/32Ya1Ws

----------

